# Best way to clean glass tops?



## joevc1 (Dec 17, 2007)

I've scrubbed them, soaked over night with vinegar but still has white haze.
Any other ideas welcome.


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Joe,

I have in the past used a paste mixture of water and baking soda to clean a tank and the glass tops successfully. You could try that.

Regards,
D


----------



## joevc1 (Dec 17, 2007)

I'll give it a try now, let you know what happens.


----------



## joevc1 (Dec 17, 2007)

No good. Scrubbed half of glass each side for 10 minutes and when it dries it still has white haze.
No difference from side I didn't do.

BTW, this stuff has been on there for a long time, so it may be too late to get it off.


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

Have you tried squeezing some lemon juice on it and scrubbing? The acidity may help break up the haze. It may also be very fine scratches from previous cleanings.


----------



## joevc1 (Dec 17, 2007)

Just tried it, didn't work.

The haze seems to be dried hard water stains that have been set in by the lights
drying water on the glass. the glass not under the lights does not have it as bad
but it is still there.

But thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Swampfoxes (May 23, 2008)

I broke my glass top and I receantly priced a new one for a 75gal tank. The cost was around $80.00 to replace. So instead of buying a new glass top from the pet store. I went to my local glass store and had them cut a new one for $30.00 .

I know you were looking for a way to clean the old one but I thought this might be an alternative suggestion.


----------



## Laurel (Jun 17, 2007)

I'd look into getting some stronger acid. I believe Lime-Away or CLR are pretty low pH and designed to remove calcium/hard water stains. If a regular dose doesn't work, try quintupling the concentration of the cleaner and use a razor blade to scrape it after sitting overnight.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

Since it just glass lids and you don't have to worry about silicon like you would if it was a tank, just use a good liquid toilet cleaner. "Tidy Bowl" "Sno-Bowl" or the likes. If you can find it "The Works" is the best there is for removing stains IME but wear latex gloves cause it is WICKED stuff... just rinse them well with clear water afterwards.


----------



## joevc1 (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks everyone, I,m actually selling the setup and just wanted to clean everything as much as possible. I'll look to see what I have in the house and give it one last try, don't want to spend $ since its not for me.


----------



## joevc1 (Dec 17, 2007)

Hoosier,
I just wanted to let you know that I copied your DIY light for my 125g set up.





































I also did a DIY stand










I don't have pictures of the filal product yet.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

joevc1 said:


> Hoosier,
> I just wanted to let you know that I copied your DIY light for my 125g set up.


Looks great!, I'll tell you what, I still really like mine and plan on using the same idea inside the canopy on my 180 I am refurbishing..
Thanks for the "plug"


----------



## demonsoni (Feb 10, 2006)

Dish soapy water and a razor blade will solve your problem. Will take off dried algae, dried salts, anything. Just make an acute angle with the razor and move it back and forth. I used this to clean the entire back of a 125 which someone put spray adhesive all over and put an ugly background on it. Then with this knowledge I used it to clean every glass hood i have, it works well on plastic hoods too.


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Laurel said:


> I'd look into getting some stronger acid. I believe Lime-Away or CLR are pretty low pH and designed to remove calcium/hard water stains. If a regular dose doesn't work, try quintupling the concentration of the cleaner and use a razor blade to scrape it after sitting overnight.


Would using Lime-Away or CLR be ok to clean a whole tank with (glass tank)? Use one of them and then rinse off the tank with lots of water (hosepipe)?


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... light=gojo
beleive it or not, gojo works wonders!!!


----------



## 06ram (May 26, 2008)

> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=161438&highlight=gojo
> beleive it or not, gojo works wonders!!!


yes it does... I also found fast orange works too, same thing just different name, being a mechanic I have tons of it, I just tried in on my 40 top, and it worked great, I just put it on swirled it around, let it sit for a minute them used two fingers and scrubbed in a swirl motion now my glass is crystal clear again.... good tip whoever discovered this way...


----------

